# Inflation and Silver



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Inflation is about 9-10%

Last week I was a bit nervous thinking that the silver bubble had burst. Today, silver as of now is down more than $3.00 . I wanted to sell half of my silver to buy preps but I chose not to. This is due to the state of the dollar and inflation. Stocks are still trading at up to 50 times earnings in many cases, and earnings are often fraudulent. Companies are also in debt up to their eyeballs, and won't survive interest rate hikes.

Here's something to think about:

*Scenario*:

Money in US banks stands at about $18 trillion.

If 1% of that money were to be spent on silver, it would be $180,000 million spent.

But with only 700 million new oz. of silver mined each year, that implies a price of $257/oz. for silver, which would leave no silver left over for industry or the rest of the world. 
Since industry and the rest of the world will need silver, too, this implies that silver prices will hit about $500 oz. or more by the time a *mere 1% of money in the US tries to buy silver to protect itself from inflation.*


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

OK NOW I have a headache. Thanks so much


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

It would be great if your analysis turns out to be correct!

Looking at graphs for most PMs and you'll see spikes and drops but the overall trend always continues upwards. I'm under the belief that if you buy, then it should be with the long term in mind. Then fluctutations become less relevant... other than timing (or getting lucky) and being able to get more for your money on any given day.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Don't look at the charts, just listen to the bears. Bears part 6 came out at lunch time.


----------



## slick (Apr 11, 2011)

nj_m715 said:


> Don't look at the charts, just listen to the bears. Bears part 6 came out at lunch time.


they crack me up even if the words they used could have been better, they may be right who knows.. Cya Slick


----------

